# TBS House Bacon



## blacklab (Aug 13, 2013)

DSC08321.JPG



__ blacklab
__ Aug 13, 2013


















DSC08320.JPG



__ blacklab
__ Aug 13, 2013


















DSC08323.JPG



__ blacklab
__ Aug 13, 2013


















DSC08324.JPG



__ blacklab
__ Aug 13, 2013


















DSC08325.JPG



__ blacklab
__ Aug 13, 2013






I went and cured almost 30lbs of pork belly for bacon over the last week. This morning I started smoking it. The 6 day cure is simple. 1 cup salt 3 tsp of pink 2 tbs of brown sugar and fresh cracked black pepper. Smoked with pecan using the amazing pellet smoker. Waiting to cool so I can stick it in the refer. So I can slice an bag tomorrow.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 13, 2013)

That's a pile of bacon. Sounds a bit light on the cure, but it sounds like you hot smoked it so may be ok.


----------



## disco (Aug 13, 2013)

That is a lot of bacon. Can I store some for you?

Disco


----------



## blacklab (Aug 13, 2013)

Sure Disco come an get it.............


----------



## disco (Aug 13, 2013)

Blacklab said:


> Sure Disco come an get it.............


Hm, it is only about 1100 km but it is fresh bacon. Hm.

Disco


----------



## blacklab (Aug 13, 2013)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> That's a pile of bacon. Sounds a bit light on the cure, but it sounds like you hot smoked it so may be ok.


dirtsailor2003 That cure recipe is just for one slab.


----------



## themule69 (Aug 13, 2013)

Blacklab said:


> DSC08321.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not sure if you are dry curing or brine curing????? 3 tsp will not cure 30 lbs of meat...............I'm thinking un safe!!!!!!!!!!!!!

MORE INFO PLEASE

David


----------



## blacklab (Aug 14, 2013)

David cure recipe is per slab


----------



## blacklab (Aug 14, 2013)

Disco said:


> Hm, it is only about 1100 km but it is fresh bacon. Hm.
> 
> Disco


lol hop skip an a jump...........


----------



## palladini (Aug 24, 2013)

Disco said:


> Hm, it is only about 1100 km but it is fresh bacon. Hm.
> 
> Disco


Oh, come on Disco, 1100 Km, I used drive that in a day as Truck driver, even more most days.  Easy to do.


----------



## pc farmer (Aug 24, 2013)

Blacklab said:


> David cure recipe is per slab


Do you have a link for the cure?  

Looking for a dry cure.


----------

